# Project Wolfen Chapter 1



## Project_00_Wolfen (Dec 13, 2013)

Page 1: http://theduckwebcomics.com/Original_Black_Wolf_Dio/5406472/
Last Page: http://theduckwebcomics.com/Original_Black_Wolf_Dio/5446782/
Chapter 2 will be in the works. Thank you for viewing and have a great day.


----------



## Musuyajin (Dec 26, 2013)

It might actually be not that bad as far as I've been looking.


----------



## wando (Jan 12, 2014)

May I just ask what art background u have?  It's like, not that great but not bad either.  I do think the creativity appealing and hard effort of finishing a complete chapter and even taking a second one horrifies and humbles myself XD.


----------



## wando (Jan 12, 2014)

And let me guess, it's manga studio u're using?  manga studio/comic studio/clip studio paint or whatever, the name of the same package confuse me so much!


----------

